
Brave browser – automatically blocks ads and trackers, will have micropayments - nabla9
https://brave.com/
======
IncRnd
I don’t see a compelling reason to use a new browser which requires me to pay
in order to have an ad-free experience.

I can have that experience now, and by using an ad and script blocker keep the
cash in my pocket. Plus, I have a higher degree of confidence that my browser
is correct, tracks standards, implements security measures, and tracks
vulnerabilities.

